

Does anybody actually use QR codes? - uladzislau
http://tech.fortune.cnn.com/2011/09/16/qr-codes/

======
pedalpete
I wonder if this article actually means 6.2% of mobile users, or 6.2% of smart
phone users scanned codes.

If it is the first, that is a huge number. Part of getting people to use QR
codes may be making them recognizable by brand. If you put your logo in the QR
code [http://contentdeveloper.com/2010/01/how-to-customize-qr-
code...](http://contentdeveloper.com/2010/01/how-to-customize-qr-codes-with-
your-brands-identity/), and make it a win for the customer, then when they see
your qr code in the right context, they know what they'll be getting.

